# Pics of my Z32 twinturbo and Cash......



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

This:











+ $2k down payment = 



















and since I don't carry this much cash too often, I thought I should have a little fun with it before I let it go:




















Enjoy.........


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

LOL... Congrats on the car.


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

It's all about the Benjamin's baby.............haha


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sweet ride...can I borrow a dolla?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

less pictures of the money and more of the car! :dumbass: hehe, j/k! i'm really likin' your ride, especially the paint job..


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> less pictures of the money and more of the car! :dumbass: hehe, j/k! i'm really likin' your ride, especially the paint job..


Thanks....Ill be taking some pics soon, those were just a couple from b4 I owned it ( I just picked it up the other day). I wanna detail her 1st.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Bling bling!!! Nice ride, hope to see more pics later on.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SOMEONE has too much time to lay out $$$$ like that. Go drive your car... 

Looks like a CLEAN Z.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

layin out money like that only makes you think REAL HARD as to what the hell you are doing spending it all...thats why i like to write checks...its alot less painless


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

good lookin car, dont like the rims though (thats my opinion), keep up the goodwork


----------



## DownSouth300 (Mar 6, 2004)

sweet ride. Looks good ecpecially the twin exhausts.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice car, I like those stock rims...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice car. the pic of the JL is funny :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You got any high res shots of the cash. I could use a good wallpaper for my PC.

Seth


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

sethwas said:


> You got any high res shots of the cash. I could use a good wallpaper for my PC.
> 
> Seth


Only of the one 4th picture down, I can e-mail it to you if yah want.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the one with all the hundreds layed on the table/floor is perfect. The one under the pic with the yellow cars.

Seth


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

sethwas said:


> the one with all the hundreds layed on the table/floor is perfect. The one under the pic with the yellow cars.
> 
> Seth


you have mail


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Great,
Thanks.

Seth


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

nice paint. what color is it?


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> nice paint. what color is it?


Thanks....cherry red pearl.


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

$14,200


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

ttatmdan said:


>


that dude on the left is you, isnt it? :thumbup:


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

rkeith said:


> that dude on the left is you, isnt it? :thumbup:


Yeah, that old dude is me, Im gonna go pick up some 18 year olds with my new ride j/k. Actually Im not in that pic, that was taking before I even owned it.

-Dan


----------

